# pen finishes



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

hi everyone,

i just bought a jet 1220, i started turning pens and bowls and small things like that. i have been using a friction polish for the pens and things like that and george's wax (from woodcraft) on the bowls. the problem is i can not keep the shine on the pens. so' the question is; what if anything is a better way to finish the pens or any tips on how to apply the finish, or is the shine going to fade within the first few minutes no matter what?

thank you,
john


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Friction polish is just a wax, and will wear off in about a week. I started with that and have seen looked else where. There are alot of different finishes out there, just like any wood project. Some use poly, some lacquer. The most popular method among pen turners is CA (super glue) method. There are 100 different ways to do and and everyone figures out their own, and there is a high learning curve. A CA finish will keep a shine for a lot time, but if it is built up too much I think it looks plasticy You can also use the Beale system to help shine it all up too.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

I use french polish and immediately followed with a thin coat of medium CA, polish will help activate glue and set off the wood grain. then lightly micro mesh 1200 and buff. or I use Tru-Oil but it does take some drying time between the 3 coats and then micro mesh & buff. Just my way of finishing pens. The pen in my photos on this forum was done with Tru-Oil... have fun.....Jeff


----------



## stevebuk (Feb 20, 2009)

After turning the pen,and going through the usual sanding routine, i use Blo to bring the grain to life, 3/4 coats of CA glue followed by carnuba wax and finally ren wax buffed.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

*CA for pen polishing*



Dvoigt said:


> Friction polish is just a wax, and will wear off in about a week. I started with that and have seen looked else where. There are alot of different finishes out there, just like any wood project. Some use poly, some lacquer. The most popular method among pen turners is CA (super glue) method. There are 100 different ways to do and and everyone figures out their own, and there is a high learning curve. A CA finish will keep a shine for a lot time, but if it is built up too much I think it looks plasticy You can also use the Beale system to help shine it all up too.


How do you apply the CA? And what is the Beale system?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Lt,
Try this link for beale buffing wheel system:
http://bgartforms.com/Merchant2/mer...re_Code=BA&Product_Code=WBK&Category_Code=WTS
You need a large buffer or grinder to put them on. I bought a jet buffer to mount mine. They also make a smaller set and a mandrel to use on your lathe.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

how do you apply the CA. Just wipe it on


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Apply CA with the lathe turning slow. I haven't done too much with it yet, but have had luck using pieces of ziploc bags to apply it. It dries fast so you must work quick.

(wear eye and breathing protection or you'll feel like you've been maced)


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info guys.

john


----------



## batman562 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been turning pens for 2 years, and CA glue is the best for pens. I use latex gloves and cellulose to apply the glue while the lathe is at a slow speed. many turners have differnt ways to do it, so look around for the best method. The finish is clear, lasts a very long time, and shines up to a high gloss. And it does not wear off! good turning! Anthony


----------



## batman562 (Jan 26, 2009)

The International Association of Penturners is a good place to find out how to apply CA finish. They have a very good library of articls and how-to instructions.


----------

